
Why It's Time to Focus on SVG Animations in 2020 - mikeRevans
https://uxplanet.org/why-its-time-to-focus-on-svg-animations-the-story-of-svgator-ac87ff2912e2
======
mikeRevans
The lightning-fast advancement of digital technology in a time when businesses
are judged by their websites and user interfaces made space for a lightweight
and scalable vector image format with support for animation and interactivity:
the SVG.

